# Please tell me what's wrong with this space?



## madisoncpaamy (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

If it's the set for a cheesy **** movie, nothing.


----------



## mercurycnz (Aug 27, 2008)

i dun like the sofa setting. : )
Maybe its just me.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> If it's the set for a cheesy **** movie, nothing.



:laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the room looks great.

I do think that the zebra rug may be a little overpowering and draws your eye to it, a little too much for my liking. 

But if you like it, then that's all that matters.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*Jerryh*

be nice............


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

yummy mummy said:


> be nice............


I never said that I didn't like it...


----------



## Kimberlee Jaynes (Sep 13, 2008)

*Does the zebra rug work?*

Hi ,
Yes the rug works it could be larger in size however. The art work doesn't work...it's too small for the size of the sectional sofa. The satiny blue pillows and throw are also throwing it off. Some tomato red textured pillows would still give you pop and tie into the earthy mustard wall color better than the powder blue.

You can go online and research poster art. Third and Wall has some interesting stuff. Not too expensive either. This black and white print is austere and does not have enough diamension to it.

Go to my web site and see how I have used art to really punch up a room decor. I have used some poster art and had it transfered onto canvas with brush strokes added.This technique makes it look like origianal artwork.

You can aslo see my decor tips page on the website and it may help with some challenges.

Hope this helps!

Best,

Kimberlee Jaynes Interior Designs Inc.
Associate member NWSID


----------



## florist.guy (Jun 30, 2008)

The zebra pillow and the blue pillows are a little over the top with coordinating. The blanket and candle color coordination is quite enough. Think subtle.


----------



## Cel1 (Sep 22, 2008)

The blue accents do not seem to work for me, I would replace it all with green. The rug is okay, but I would prefer a rug with warmer tones of chocolate brown, greens and beiges. The print on the wall does not do anything for me. I would replace with coordinating warmer tone prints--more than one since the wall is large.


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Same here. The blue accent pillows don't work for me either.


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Kimberlee Jaynes said:


> Hi ,
> Yes the rug works it could be larger in size however. The art work doesn't work...it's too small for the size of the sectional sofa. The satiny blue pillows and throw are also throwing it off. Some tomato red textured pillows would still give you pop and tie into the earthy mustard wall color better than the powder blue.
> 
> You can go online and research poster art. Third and Wall has some interesting stuff. Not too expensive either. This black and white print is austere and does not have enough dimension to it.
> ...


May i have your the URL of your website? Thanks!


----------



## Cel1 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Great idea...please share*

Could you please tell me how you use poster art and have it transferred onto canvas with brush strokes? I've always had this idea of doing this but didn't think it was possible. Also, could this work if the poster is laminated? I bought my son a poster of the map of the US and would like for it to look like art. The real art ones are very expensive. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

First off this is only an opinion....you know what they say about those!!

I like the wall colors and the main theme you have gone with. I think the darker colors against the wall color looks great.

Not into the animal print. It may be because my mother-in-law has animal print on the brain. I'm into more neutral colors. You could add something on each side of the big picture to make it more substantial without having to purchase a bigger picture- the frame color and print are nice. 

Wife's opinion: I feel the same about animal print BUT I love it in your space. To me it looks like something designer Candace Olsen would've done. I love the blue with the dark brown- and classy looking leather. Some people want to stay with the same old style for decades and I think you've definitely modernized your space. Great job! And if you feel comfortable and happy that IS all that matters.


----------

